# Some Shots From Me



## Nam (Sep 13, 2006)

What do people think? i'm happy with how they have come out tbh


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Very artistic!!!!!!!!! i like your taste:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Wicked! I still love the long exposure with lights like the first picture. The tap at the bottom I like too


----------



## Nam (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the comments, you have got to love the clissic streaming lights pic's.

take a look on my flickR
Mostly pics of cars on there but some are ok.

www.flickr.com/photos/k2abn


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Very nice, interesting viewpoint.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

love em!


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

Great pics - favourite the green door for some strange reason and by the way your taps could do with a polish


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

Great pics mate:thumb: Where you from mate, I noticed some shots talen in Liverpool, some very nice motors in there too:thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Really good. Particularly like the first and last.


----------



## Nam (Sep 13, 2006)

pav-g said:


> Great pics - favourite the green door for some strange reason and by the way your taps could do with a polish


Wasnt my house mate, its one that were marketing for sale, thats why it looks like it out of the 60's lol. Thanks for the comments 



vauxhall said:


> Great pics mate:thumb: Where you from mate, I noticed some shots talen in Liverpool, some very nice motors in there too:thumb:


 From Runcorn mate, yea done a few shoots in liverpool now, as for the cars, there all my mates ones as you say some are totally stunning!

Thanks again people


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice shots, very artistic. :thumb:

The door and window ones - and the back alley - might look good in sepia too.


----------

